

James Altucher – I Quit - epenn
http://jamesaltucher.quora.com/I-Quit?share=1

======
mkautzm
If your job sucks and makes you depressed, you probably should quit. If you
can't quit, you should re-examine your values. If you are willing to give up
your happiness for someone else's more power to you, but then you better be
willing to live with that decision or else go re-examine your values again.

